# 1124p or miniDSP?



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am completely new to this and haven't used REW yet (I need the USB sound card first). I want to use REW to EQ a THT for a home theater home (used for audio as well). Should I buy a 1124p, a miniDSP (and what modules?) or something else?

Thanks!
Peter


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Either the 1124P or the MiniDSP (Version B with higher input level tolerance if feeding it from a receiver subwoofer signal) could do the job. The 1124P has the advantage of multiple presets you could switch between if you ended up wanting different EQ for music and movies (for example). The MiniDSP allows more precise settings of frequency, bandwidth and gain and may well get more sophisticated subwoofer EQ plug-ins at some point. Another EQ solution to consider is the Anti-Mode. 

You are best getting the measurement setup running first though, to see what you are dealing with. You may get good results without any EQ.


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

Intesresting answer, thanks! I was under the impression that a little low-end boost was needed with the THT to get to 20 Hz, althought I know that any boost is a dangerous game and it's best to tame the high than raise the lows. And I keep reading about the intriguing house EQ curve! I suppose that if the 1124p allows to toggle between different setups at a press of a button, that makes it an interesting way to switch between music and HT setups (if indeed they are different).

I could get the USB card and 1124p from the same online place. Since I'd pay about $15 of shipping each time I figured I'd buy them both at the same time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I was under the impression that a little low-end boost was needed with the THT to get to 20 Hz, althought I know that any boost is a dangerous game and it's best to tame the high than raise the lows.


It’s a tired myth that seems unwilling to die. See here for more detail.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

Very interesting read! Thanks!

You make a very good point. It all implies that I can raise a THT's bottom-end to a flatter response by as much extra unused headroom I have.


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

I am leaning towards the miniDSP (enough so that I have ordered the USB sound card and have not included the 1124p in the same order to save shipping).

Pros:

RCA in & out (should I buy RevA for 0.9V or RevB for 2V? I think RevB for a connection to a receiver sub output.)
Can leave powered on all the time (right?)
Appears to be more flexible in programming than the 1124p
allows delays (is that true on sub channel as well?)
I presume it can connect from REW to transfer EQ parameters over USB (no need for expensive midi/USB interfaces)

One advantage of the 1124p over the miniDSP is that I can tailer a few setups and switch between them (one for music and another for HT for example).

What miniDSP software module (i.e. audio plugin) do I need to purchase? Or does REW handle that part?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Check eBay for good deals on the Behringer EQs, they're changing hands all the time - I got an FBQ2496 in perfect shape for $65 for example.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

psg said:


> RCA in & out (should I buy RevA for 0.9V or RevB for 2V? I think RevB for a connection to a receiver sub output.)


I'd be inclined to the RevB version


> Can leave powered on all the time (right?)


Yes, but need a USB charger or similar to provide the power


> Appears to be more flexible in programming than the 1124p


Yes, any filter type REW supports, no limits on frequency or bandwidth resolution


> allows delays (is that true on sub channel as well?)


Yes, but limited to 7.5ms


> I presume it can connect from REW to transfer EQ parameters over USB (no need for expensive midi/USB interfaces)


REW can generate a file of filter settings (6 filters per group) that the MiniDSP advanced plug-ins can import


> What miniDSP software module (i.e. audio plugin) do I need to purchase? Or does REW handle that part?


You would need the 2-way advanced plug-in, but check with the MiniDSP folks to confirm the best choice.


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks John!!!


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

How does REW communicate with the MiniDSP? Do you save a file to the computer and import to the MiniDSP? 

I have a DSP1124P that I have had too much problem with hum that I am considering returning this unit and getting a MiniDSP. I am assuming I run REW exactly the same with the Mini as I do with the Behringer, I just change the equalizer choice.


----------



## RickD1225 (Nov 27, 2010)

psg said:


> I am leaning towards the miniDSP (enough so that I have ordered the USB sound card and have not included the 1124p in the same order to save shipping).
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


PSG, are you still considering the MiniDSP? I had purchased a DSP-1124P and had to return it due to the hum issue. I couldn't figure out how to stop the hum. I tried everything I could think of. I am now considering the MiniDSP. I emailed them and they told me I needed a MiniDSP and a 4 way advanced plug-in, but his may be because I have two subs I want to equalize.

Rick


----------



## psg (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry for the long absence. Yes, I got the miniDSP (boxed revB) and it works great for me. I do have a gain issue with it that it drops my signal by 9 dB, but luckily I have enough wiggle room to handle it. Maybe an unbalanced version would have been a better choice.


----------

